# nach update probleme mit der maus in vmware-server-console

## pieter_parker

```
1268253184:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 31) sys-libs/timezone-data-2010b to /

1268253200:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 31) dev-libs/libffi-3.0.9 to /

1268253259:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 31) dev-db/sqlite-3.6.22-r2 to /

1268253451:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 31) sys-devel/gettext-0.17-r1 to /

1268253484:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 31) app-text/recode-3.6_p16 to /

1268253543:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 31) media-gfx/exiv2-0.19 to /

1268253884:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 31) dev-db/mysql-5.0.90-r2 to /

1268254009:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 31) dev-libs/glib-2.22.4 to /

1268254033:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 31) dev-libs/atk-1.28.0 to /

1268254045:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 31) x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70 to /

1268254103:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 31) dev-cpp/glibmm-2.22.1 to /

1268254394:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 31) x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.6 to /

1268254419:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 31) dev-cpp/pangomm-2.26.0 to /

1268254443:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 31) x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1 to /

1268254630:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 31) dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.18.2 to /

1268254657:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 31) net-libs/libsoup-2.28.2 to /

1268254681:  ::: completed emerge (17 of 31) net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.28.2 to /

1268255802:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 31) net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.1.15.4 to /

1268256163:  ::: completed emerge (19 of 31) x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 to /

1268256212:  ::: completed emerge (20 of 31) x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2 to /

1268256255:  ::: completed emerge (21 of 31) x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 to /

1268256376:  ::: completed emerge (22 of 31) x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2 to /

1268256401:  ::: completed emerge (23 of 31) x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2 to /

1268256604:  ::: completed emerge (24 of 31) x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2 to /

1268257310:  ::: completed emerge (25 of 31) x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 to /

1268257510:  ::: completed emerge (26 of 31) x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 to /

1268257567:  ::: completed emerge (27 of 31) x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2 to /

1268257609:  ::: completed emerge (28 of 31) x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2 to /

1268257624:  ::: completed emerge (29 of 31) media-sound/musepack-tools-444-r1 to /

1268258874:  ::: completed emerge (30 of 31) x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2 to /

1268259281:  ::: completed emerge (31 of 31) dev-python/PyQt4-4.7 to /
```

ich glaube 8 pakete (?oder mehr/weniger) waren mit blauen b blocks versehen

emerge hat aber alles problemlos gebaut

? wo kann ich nachsehen welche version ich vor dem aktuellen packet im system hatte ? damit ich die alten packete mit denen es funktionierte wieder installieren kann

ich habe jetzt seit dem update auf die oben genannten packete versionen das problem das ich im vmware-server fenster einer vm die maus nicht mehr richtig benutzen kann

klingt vielleicht komisch aber mir kommt es fast so vor als wenn das fenster nicht weiss das ich in dem fenster bin

will ich z.b. wie vorher in der vm mit dem mausrad hoch/runter scrollen muss ich dazu die links oder rechte taste gedrueckt halten damit es funktioniert

bewege ich die maus in der vm springt "to release input, press ctrl+alt" und "to grab input, press ctrl+g" wie wild am unteren rand vom vmware-server fenster hin und her

am vmware-server wurde nichts veraendert, es liegt auch nicht an der einen vm, es ist bei allen vm das gleiche problem

die vmware tools hab ich geschaft auszuschalten und habe rebootet, keine veraenderung

auch wenn ich per strg+alt+enter die vm auf vollbild umschalte besteht das problem

revdep-rebuild habe ich schon durchlaufen lassen

welches der 31 pakete koennte das problem sein ?

```
emerge --info                                

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================                                    

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 10 Mar 2010 20:15:03 +0000                                                       

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                             

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                             

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                             

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1                                                                            

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                              

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                            

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                             

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                              

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal httpd iconv id3tag ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
*  kde-base/kde-meta

      Latest version available: 4.3.5

      Latest version installed: 4.3.5
```

:edit

mir fällt auf das es sich bei einer auflösung von 800x600 weniger bemerkbar macht als wie z.b. mit 1280x1024

:edit2

das ganze hat sich auch nicht erst nach einem (client/desktop)system neustart bemerkbar gemacht, sondern mitten im laufenden system, wo emerge noch am bauen war

:edit3

habe ich ein fenster von einer vm das z.b. 1280x1024 gross ist, scheint es sich nur im oberen linken teil normal zuverhalten, rechtsoben und unten und links unten ist das problem noch, vielleicht weiss das fenster nicht wie gross es tatsächlich ist ?!Last edited by pieter_parker on Thu Mar 11, 2010 1:31 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## franzf

Ich würde am ehesten auf die ganzen XYZmm-Sachen tippen.

Schau in deine vmware-ebuilds die du am Laufen hast und baue das neu was da mit "mm" drin steht (das sind alles C++-"Bindings" für C-Bibliotheken aus dem GTK/GNOME-Stack).

Ich hab z.B. im VMWare-Player-ebuild ne Abhängigkeit zu libgnomecanvasmm gesehen, das wäre z.B.so ein Kandidat.

Wenn du z.B. von glibmm ein testing-Paket verwendest könntest du bei libgnomecanvasmm auch eines nehmen.

Downgraden wird auf Dauer nicht wirklich Sinn machen, frag lieber mal die vmware-devs ob die Probleme bekannt sind und was man machen könnte.

----------

## pieter_parker

es gibt den server pc mit vmware-server und es gibt den desktop pc

auf dem desktop pc ist ein firefox plugin installiert und ueber das web interface vom vmware-server ist ein desktop-shortcut aus dem desktop erstellt

der desktop-shortcut ruft das hier auf

/home/pieter/.mozilla/firefox/clf08gng.default/extensions/VMwareVMRC@vmware.com/plugins/vmware-vmrc -h "192.168.1.10:8333" -M "32"

auf dem client (desktop) pc ist ueber emerge nichts von vmware installiert

loge ich mich in das web interface vom vmware-server ein, kann ich dort an einem punkt sagen "open the console in a new window" und das consolen fenster kommt

emerge --search libgnomecanvasmm glibmm

```
*  dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm

      Latest version available: 2.22.0

      Latest version installed: 2.22.0

*  dev-cpp/glibmm

      Latest version available: 2.22.1

      Latest version installed: 2.22.1
```

:edit

emerge -av1 libgnomecanvasmm glibmm pango gtkmm

hat bisher nichts verbessert

:edit

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/vmware-server-2-maus-unsteuerbar-springt-stae/#post-2235321

bei loesung 1 bin ich mir unsicher, die datei sieht nicht aus als könne ich sie mit z.b. vi einfach mal so bearbeiten

bei loesung 2 hat sich bei mir nichts verbessert, aber wo genau oben schreibt man die zeilen dazu ?

bei loesung 3 mit dem script habe ich erfolg, es funktioniert

es laesst sich wie gewohnt die maus in der vm benutzen

aber der weg immer das script aufzurufen, einzuloggen, vmware auszuwaehlen ist umstaendlich

----------

## Finswimmer

Umständlich?

Du kannst doch dein VMware nach VMware.real umbenennen und den Wrapper nach VMware.

Somit startet immer der Wrapper, aber mit dem ursprünglichen Namen, sodass alle Verknüpfungen, etc. funktionieren.

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

das wäre eine idee, ja

naja, aber wie kann ich denn nach einem update wenn ich merke das durch die neuen pakete nicht alles rund läuft sehen welche pakete ich vor dem update im system hatte damit ich eventuel diese wieder installieren kann ?

----------

## Finswimmer

genlop -l liefert dir die gesamte Liste..

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Mit VMWare Wokstation 6.5.3 besteht das selbe Problem. Ich bau jetzt ma alles neu was damit zu tun hat und hoffe.

Wieso ist eigentlich die 7er Workstation noch nicht im Tree?

EDIT:

Neu bauen von vmware-workstation und vmware-modules hat das Problem bei mir beseitigt.

Sebastian

----------

## pieter_parker

auf meinem pc hier ist garkein vmware installiert, ausser das firefox plugin gibt es hier nicht

vmware-server 2 läuft auf einem ganz anderen computer, und an dem wurde nichts verändert

finswimmer, wie meinst du das mit dem umbenennen und mit dem wrapper ?

----------

## pieter_parker

wie muss ich wo was durch was ersetzen damit ich wie frueher auf dem desktop den vmware link clicken kann und mich damit so zur vmware verbinden kann ?

----------

